# Infiniti Art Car Raises $55,000 For ONE DROP Foundation



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Back in October, we told you about the Infiniti G37 Art Car and how it was being auctioned off on November 12, with its proceeds going to support the ONE DROP Foundation. An anonymous bidder placed a winning bid of $55,000 for this very special car, and the proceeds will go towards initiatives in developing countries.

The Masquerave event drew 1,200 people and the Art Car was revealed with a dramatic performance choreographed by Cirque du Soleil (ONE DROP is an initiative of Guy Laliberté, founder of Cirque du Soleil).

"We are thrilled to have the support of Infiniti, and the proceeds from this auction will go toward our clean water projects in the third world," said Lili-Anna Peresa, executive director, ONE DROP.

Created in 2009 to for Infiniti's 20th anniversary and Cirque du Soleil 25th anniversary, the G37 Art Car was designed by Montreal artist Heidi Taillefer who spent more than 300 hours hand-painting the exterior of the vehicle.

More: *Infiniti Art Car Raises $55,000 For ONE DROP Foundation* on Autoguide.com


----------

